# Help with Road Bike Orbea Vuelta or Viper?



## dp111443 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

This is going to seem rather daft!! I'm selling a bike for a close friend. I have taken many pictures of the bike but am now unsure if I've listed this with the wrong spec and model. Unfortunately, I know nothing about road bikes!!

I've listed this bike as a Viper (this is what it says on the bar that sits just underneath the seat. But the tyre frame says "vuelta". I googled vuelta and now im actually thinking it's vuelta and not viper at all as this didn't return anything useful. I don't want to sell this bike as false information.

Could you guys either look at the link below and let me know what you think? I tried attaching the photo's but they failed.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=220241828812&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012

Also if you can point me to where I can get the correct spec for it too, that would be fantastic!

Thank you soo much!

Dharmesh


----------

